# Teichbau mit GFK Glasfasermatten



## semigomez (22. Feb. 2014)

Hallo frisches Forum,
ich suche Tips für den Bau eines Gartenteiches mit Glasfasermatten.
Es soll ein kleiner Naturteich werden 4,00 x 2,50 x 1,00 Meter ( keine Fische, keine Technik ).
Frage 1: Muss vorher alles betoniert werden oder reicht festgestampftes Erdreich vor der Verlegung ?
Frage 2: Ist dieses Polyesterharz mit denen die Matten bestrichen werden, giftig für die Teichbewohner ?
Frage 3: Ich kann/will das nicht selbst bauen, kennt jemand eine Firma im Raum Hamburg und wie liegt so etwas ungefähr preislich ?
Vielen Dank für Zeit und Rat     Stefan


----------



## supmo1969 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi Stefan,
du musst auf jeden Fall betonieren und nachdem der Beton gut durchgehärtet ist, alles mit G4 Haftgrund versiegeln, damit keine Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich ins GFK eindringt ( Osmose).
Wenn das GFK gut ausgehärtet ist, besteht keine Gefahr für die Teichbewohner.
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Stefan
Guido schrieb ja schon


> damit keine Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich ins GFK eindringt ( Osmose).



wenn das so ist musst du natürlich auch darauf achten, das kein Wasser in den Teich kommt, den auch dort kann es zur Osmose kommen 

Wenn du einen Zementmörtel nimmst und die Wände damit überziehst reicht das (vielleich eine Rolle Hasendraht mit rein legen ), du musst dann allerdings mit dem Kleber anfangen und dann erst die Matte reinlegen ,danach wieder Kleber und wieder Matten, ich würde früh anfangen und den Teich auf einmal machen , dabei darf es nicht zu Problemen kommen, also alles VORHER GUT PLANEN

SICHERHEITSMAßNAHMEN beachten am besten mit Schnüffelbüchse, Handschuhe und Schmutzanzug arbeiten


----------



## fiseloer (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
meinst Du nicht das PVC oder EPDM Folie einfacher und billiger wäre?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dragoner74 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

wenn du es eine Firma machen lässt ist es teuer, habe meinen Teich selber mit GFK gemacht (verdammt viel Arbeit und es stinkt wie Sau).
Hast du bei der Größe schon mal an eine Teichschale gedacht? GFK-Teich ist schon was feines aber nicht billig.

Gruß Markus


----------



## klaus e (27. Feb. 2014)

Nach längerer Pause ich noch mal:
GFK ist an sich hygroskopisch, saugt also Wasser auf und verrottet dann mehr oder weniger schnell.
Deshalb muss es von beiden Seiten entsprechend vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt werden. Im Bootsbau wird nach außen eine Gelcoatschicht aufgetragen. Darauf kommen erst die Matten und das Harz. Die Innenseite (bei Booten) wird dann mit einem speziellen Anstrich versehen und damit gegen Feuchtigkeit versiegelt.
Beim Teichbau würde ich es wegen der besseren Optik andersherum machen. Heißt: Die Gelcoat-Schicht innen (zum Teich hin) auftragen.
Ist aber ne Schweinearbeit und, wie schon oben erwähnt, es müffelt nicht nur - es stinkt


----------



## supmo1969 (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
im Internet gibt's gute Anleitungen wenn Du unter GFK Teichbau suchst. Ich persönlich arbeite lieber mit Epoxid Harz. Ist zwar einiges teuerer, man braucht aber weniger Harz im Vergleich zu Polyester Harz und es stinkt nicht.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Dragoner74 (28. Feb. 2014)

Kann dir sagen es ist eine Sauarbeit.


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Feb. 2014)

Ist in der Tat auch nicht ungefährlich, das Gas was entsteht bei laminieren ist auch schwerer als Luft!
Also bleibt es bei Windstille im Teichbecken... natürlich nur gering aber es ist so.

Ich würde anfangen "zart" anbetonieren dann sogar einen Trennlack einbringen, damit die GFK-Wanne keine Verbindung mit dem Beton eingeht. So könnten
Spannungsrisse verhindert werden. Dann Harz dann Glasfasermatten Harz Matten usw. bis du die Richtig Dicke erreicht hast.
Ob man ein Gelcoatschicht auf bringen sollte- ich denke nicht, ausser du wilst den Teich einfärben- dafür wäre das Gelcoat ideal.
Ein Sperrschicht zum Schutz des Laminat ist wichtig ja.

Achso, es sollte auf keinen Fall regnen bei laminieren....

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## semigomez (28. Feb. 2014)

Leute - vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Ich habe mich noch nicht endgültig festgelegt, finde halt die Möglichkeit des Modellierens ( Tiefenzonen, keine Falten ) mit GFK interessant.
Hier im Boden ist sehr viel Schrott ( Zb verrostete Federn von einer Matratze, Dachziegel etc. ) verbuddelt, so das eine Folie nicht in Frage kommt.
Kann man eigentlich in GFK Fertigbecken selber zusätzlicheTiefenzonen einbauen ???
Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich


----------



## Andyzx12r (28. Feb. 2014)

Ich möchte fast sagen ja.
Allerdings muss dann ja ein Loch eingebracht werden was wieder laminiert werden soll.
Dazu sollte dann eine Phase angeschliefen werden an die vorhadenen Teich um mehr Fläche zum verbinden zuhaben.
Dann großzügig in der Fläche lamienieren. 
So habe ich das zumindestens bei meinen Booten das gemacht.

Gruss

Andreas


----------

